# Former spy says Trump was a Russian asset



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

A former KGB spy claims that Trump was a Russian intelligence asset









‘The perfect target’: Russia cultivated Trump as asset for 40 years – ex-KGB spy


The KGB ‘played the game as if they were immensely impressed by his personality’, Yuri Shvets, a key source for a new book, tells the Guardian




www.theguardian.com





That doesn't mean that Trump was actively spying for the Russians. I believe it means that Trump was identified and used as a tool for Russia's interests.



> Donald Trump was cultivated as a Russian asset over 40 years and proved so willing to parrot anti-western propaganda that there were celebrations in Moscow, a former KGB spy has told the Guardian.
> . . .
> “Trump was the perfect target in a lot of ways: his vanity, narcissism made him a natural target to recruit. He was cultivated over a 40-year period, right up through his election.”


This of course is just the assertion of one man and he may be lying. However, we also know with certainty that Russia interfered in the 2016 election and specifically favoured Trump over Clinton.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Ancient history. The Steele report said the same thing 5 years ago and has been thoroughly debunked. When are you going to let go of this Trump obsession? You do know Biden is President now don't you?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

People make accusations for political gain all the time.
Even provably false accusations can cause tremendous damage, it's basically reputational terrorism.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Release the "pee" tapes !


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

We do have proof Biden has taken money from Ukrainian and Chinese sources through his son. The corporate media never mentions that.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

President Trump went to 'extraordinary lengths' to hide details of Putin meetings, report says


After one meeting with Putin, Trump took his interpreter's notes and told him not to discuss the meeting with other U.S. officials, the Post reported.



www.usatoday.com






> *President Trump went to 'extraordinary lengths' to hide details of Putin meetings, report says*
> President Donald Trump went to "extraordinary lengths" to keep details from his conversations with Russian President Vladimir Putin secret – even from officials within his own administration, The Washington Post reported this weekend, citing unnamed sources.
> 
> After meeting with Putin at the 2017 Group of 20summit in Hamburg, Germany, Trump took his interpreter's notes and told him not to discuss the meeting with anyone, including other U.S. officials, the Post reported.
> ...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Unbelievable. The reason all of this is relevant of course is that many Republicans are adamant supporters of Trump, even defending him from impeachment.

It will be very interesting to see how all of this plays out. There are so many shady connections of the Trump/Giuliani team to Russia.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> We do have proof Biden has taken money from Ukrainian and Chinese sources through his son. The corporate media never mentions that.


I'd like to be better informed Rusty, can you provide me the source. Thanks.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks like more Moderator fodder


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

agent99 said:


> Looks like more Moderator fodder


That was a given, it's basically repeating old Trump accusations.

The thing is there are some people here that are crazy Anti-Trumpers, watch how they react to even the most reasonable criticism and the smears and attacks.
They call it Trump Derangement Syndrome for a reason.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

X Derangement Syndrome is a cliche.

We had Harper Derangement Syndrome, now we have Trudeau Derangement Syndrome, they had Obama Derangement Syndrome then Trump Derangement Syndrone. Now we have Biden Derangement Syndrome, where people believe that Biden is simultaneously a bumbling senile old man who can't stay awake and an devious plotter who will take away your guns turn the US into a socialist hellscape.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Republicans will undoubtedly try to defend their corrupt hero, but this guy Trump is one of the sketchiest, dirtiest politicians ever, during any of our lifetimes.

There is simply nobody else like this around. Basically a mob boss and con man who was even giving out pardons (political gifts) in his final days. Constant abuse of power and so many other unforgivable assaults on the country. He caused unbelievable harm to the USA.

And if he was also a Russian asset? Wow.


----------



## kcowan2000 (Mar 24, 2020)

Trump is a grifter not a politician


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

I am no Trump supporter. But one thing he had right is to look out for Fake News.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Mortgage u/w said:


> I am no Trump supporter. But one thing he had right is to look out for Fake News.


 ... yep, only when "he" deems/twits it as FAKE NEWS!!!! (not in his favour of course).


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

‘Trump Just Used Us and Our Fear’: One Woman’s Journey Out of QAnon

Guess she was an intelligent asset of a certain class too.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Republicans will undoubtedly try to defend their corrupt hero, but this guy Trump is one of the sketchiest, dirtiest politicians ever, during any of our lifetimes.
> 
> There is simply nobody else like this around. Basically a mob boss and con man who was even giving out pardons (political gifts) in his final days. Constant abuse of power and so many other unforgivable assaults on the country. He caused unbelievable harm to the USA.
> 
> And if he was also a Russian asset? Wow.


You simply haven't been paying attention.

I'm not defending Trump, I'm not excusing him.
I'm simply making the observation that there are many other sketchy dirty politicians.

At least Trump is facing the façade of a "trial" for his alleged crimes.
Most never even get that far.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

james4beach said:


> And if he was also a Russian asset? Wow.


I think what Trump defenders are up in arms about is the definition of Russian asset. We know he doesn't take DIRECT orders from Putin, but he is easily manipulated if you appeal to his narcissistic side which is what obviously happened with his repeated dealings with Russia. He is an asset in respect that everything he has done only worked in Russia's favour: sowing doubts in the US election process, deflect any sort of blame on Russian onto Ukraine or China, isolating the US from the world so that Russia has more influence in Europe, etc.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Retiredguy said:


> I'd like to be better informed Rusty, can you provide me the source. Thanks.


Hunter Biden, Joe Biden's son, has gotten sweetheart jobs loans etc from Ukraine and from China. Joe bragged about using his position as VP to get a prosecutor fired who was investigating Hunter's shady deals and we have that on video.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXA--dj2-CY
Hunter left a couple of laptops at a repair shop and failed to pick them up, the repair man handed them over to the FBI. They contained a lot of interesting info on how Hunter acted as go between but it was pretty well hushed up. You can find all this on the net but you have to look for it. Of course the Washington Post, New York Times, NPR etc are doing their best to whitewash and cover up which is why you may not have heard about it.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> I think what Trump defenders are up in arms about is the definition of Russian asset. We know he doesn't take DIRECT orders from Putin, but he is easily manipulated if you appeal to his narcissistic side which is what obviously happened with his repeated dealings with Russia. He is an asset in respect that everything he has done only worked in Russia's favour: sowing doubts in the US election process, deflect any sort of blame on Russian onto Ukraine or China, isolating the US from the world so that Russia has more influence in Europe, etc.


By that definition Biden is a Russian asset.

The moderators should have killed this thread before it started. It's just an old antiTrump troll.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Trump is still grifting. He started an Office of Former President........all paid by the taxpayers.

It is probably renting a closet at Mar A Lago for $100,000 a month.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Another impasse. Shut it down. Just creates more division.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Mortgage u/w said:


> I am no Trump supporter. But one thing he had right is to look out for Fake News.


As you may recall 'fake news' originally referred to fabricated (completely untrue) stories being posted to Facebook etc. as part of a mixture disinformation and a grift of getting advertising revenue through clicks on stories. There were content farms churning out stories meant to enrage people of a various persuasions and get them to share these stories. This is like a made up story about something happening in, say, Indiana in 2015, using video or photography from a different place and time.

Trump's team's use of the term was meant to muddy the waters on what it meant--mixing it up with more conventional media bias and selective reporting. This is definitely also a thing, and it has been done by both left and rightwing media outlets. FOX news was famous for running stories that did not stand up to scrutiny, or using video of one event, like a riot, when reporting on a different event as a means of misleading their audience.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Money172375 said:


> Another impasse. Shut it down. Just creates more division.


In before the mod does as you request:

If you don't like it, don't read the thread. You should lobby the forum operators to ban political discussions, but requesting every thread on a political topic to be locked is not going to achieve much.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

bgc_fan said:


> I think what Trump defenders are up in arms about is the definition of Russian asset. We know he doesn't take DIRECT orders from Putin, but he is easily manipulated if you appeal to his narcissistic side which is what obviously happened with his repeated dealings with Russia. He is an asset in respect that everything he has done only worked in Russia's favour: sowing doubts in the US election process, deflect any sort of blame on Russian onto Ukraine or China, isolating the US from the world so that Russia has more influence in Europe, etc.


It's worse than you think. Trump was the first president since Jimmy Carter who didn't start a new war or escalate an old one. He could easily have gone to war with China, North Korea, Russia or in the Middle East but didn't. By your logic that makes him an "asset" of all those foreign countries.
Don't worry, things are back to normal, you can expect Biden to make war somewhere in the world any day now.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> It's worse than you think. Trump was the first president since Jimmy Carter who didn't start a new war or escalate an old one. He could easily have gone to war with China, North Korea, Russia or in the Middle East but didn't. By your logic that makes him an "asset" of all those foreign countries.
> Don't worry, things are back to normal, you can expect Biden to make war somewhere in the world any day now.


Yeah, actually getting progress in the middle east too.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

"They contained a lot of interesting info on how Hunter acted as go between but it was pretty well hushed up. You can find all this on the net but you have to look for it."

Oh OK, Thanks Rusty. I watched the video clip, I hadn't seen it specifically before but was aware of the gist of what transpired. I was previously aware of the laptops which I believe are still part of an ongoing investigation into young Biden.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

andrewf said:


> In before the mod does as you request:
> 
> If you don't like it, don't read the thread. You should lobby the forum operators to ban political discussions, but requesting every thread on a political topic to be locked is not going to achieve much.


It’s worked thus far. If the thread remained on topic, I may feel different. However, It quickly devolves to the same old arguments.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Money172375 said:


> It’s worked thus far. If the thread remained on topic, I may feel different. However, It quickly devolves to the same old arguments.


I can only hope the mod will use the perspective of more than one squeaky wheel.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> The moderators should have killed this thread before it started. It's just an old antiTrump troll.


I posted a significant news item with very serious implications. An ex KGB agent saying that Trump is a Russian asset is quite groundbreaking and noteworthy.

Do you want the same response when you start complaining about Trudeau and Liberals again? Because you sure do that a lot. In fact, it's kind of your thing, @MrMatt

Conservatives should think about this. Any of those taxation threads where you start complaining about Liberals, or general discussion threads where you complain about excessive "socialist" programs. They are all OLD complaints and pretty tiresome. We've been listening to you guys complain about Trudeau for many years.

You want each and every one of those shut down every time?

Might you start complaining about *censorship* when that happens? Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> He could easily have gone to war with China, North Korea, Russia or in the Middle East but didn't.


Ok, now name a President that actually started a war with China, North Korea, or Russia.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

bgc_fan said:


> Ok, now name a President that actually started a war with China, North Korea, or Russia.


This. Such a low bar--literally no President would start a war with these countries for obvious geopolitical reasons. Iran, on the other hand... Trump seemed tempted, and he certainly took a de-escalation in tensions and put Iran back on the path to achieving nuclear deterrent.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

andrewf said:


> This. Such a low bar--literally no President would start a war with these countries for obvious geopolitical reasons. Iran, on the other hand...


Let's not forget the sequence of events here.

Trump assassinated a top Iranian government guy and almost started a new middle east war. The resulting itchy trigger fingers resulted in the Iranians blowing up a plane full of civilians.

176 innocent civilians were killed in the fallout of that escalation, of which 138 were closely connected to Canada, including some of our top university researchers. These innocent people lost their lives due to saber rattling and _escalation of tensions_.

Those deaths are the fault of Iran, but Trump started that escalation.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

North Korea started lobbying missiles at Japan, Russia attacked with the US with a damaging widespread security attack, and he lost a trade war with China.

Yea,.........Trump did great.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

China and North Korea - Truman. Russia - cold war, every president after Roosevelt. Kennedy very nearly started a shooting war with Russia over Cuba luckily the Russians backed off. Kennedy was willing to go to war to prevent Russia installing missiles in Cuba even though the US had missiles in Turkey and Europe that were as close to Russia or closer, than Cuba is to the US. The joke was on Kennedy because the missiles were already in Cuba but he didn't know it.

I hesitate to mention this because I doubt you will believe me but President Wilson sent 13000 American troops to Russia to fight the Communists in 1918. Quote from Wikipedia article on Allied intervention in the Russian civil war
'Severely short of troops to spare, the British and French requested that President Wilson provide American soldiers for the campaign. In July 1918, against the advice of the United States Department of War, Wilson agreed to the limited participation of 5,000 United States Army troops in the campaign. This force, which became known as the "American North Russia Expeditionary Force"[26] (a.k.a. the Polar Bear Expedition) were sent to Arkhangelsk while another 8,000 soldiers, organised as the American Expeditionary Force Siberia,[27] were shipped to Vladivostok from the Philippines and from Camp Fremont in California. '


----------



## diharv (Apr 19, 2011)

If you can call a useful idiot a Russian asset, that's all he was.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I posted a significant news item with very serious implications. An ex KGB agent saying that Trump is a Russian asset is quite groundbreaking and noteworthy.
> 
> Do you want the same response when you start complaining about Trudeau and Liberals again? Because you sure do that a lot. In fact, it's kind of your thing, @MrMatt
> 
> ...


It's an old tired conspiracy that's been flogged to death.
Also you're using a non-standard definition of asset, at least in intelligence terms.

A few points regarding Trump vs Trudeau, it's a false equivalency.

1. The Trump Russia thing has been investigated.
2. Trump isn't the president.

Regarding Trudeau.
1. His actions have not been investigated.
2. He is the PM


My point is that this thread was never going to result in anything useful.
It was purely an anti-Trump troll.

I've been admonished, and threatened for calling out negative behaviour of politicians.
Trudeaus various crimes
Bidens behaviour in the Senate with certain people. (Creepy Joe)

Unlike yours, there is hard evidence, if not outright admission of the specific acts.



Finally, critique of the current activities of elected politicians, as it relates to finance I think would be on topic.

For example, when Trudeau tries to support his next stupid idea, I think it is reasonable to critique it. Just as it is valid to criticize Ford, or any other politician for their activities.
I have criticized and supported various aspects of the COVID19 responses, I think that's all valid.
Though I'm sure some oppose my aggressive questioning of some officials public statements.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The accusations against Trudeau were investigated by ethics commissioners and the RCMP and there is nothing there.

Just because Conservatives don't like Trudeau's policies doesn't make them criminal.

On the other hand, Trump is facing numerous lawsuits relating to fraud and more relating to sexual assaults.

If the investigations clear Trump as they did with Trudeau........then so be it. Reports are that people may not have to wait much longer to find out.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> The accusations against Trudeau were investigated by ethics commissioners and the RCMP and there is nothing there.
> 
> Just because Conservatives don't like Trudeau's policies doesn't make them criminal.
> 
> ...


Actually the accusations against Trudeau weren't investigated, which is the point.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Trudeau's first ethics investigation concerned a Christmas vacation at the Aga Khan's home in the Bahamas in 2017.

A second investigation was launched over the prosecution of engineering company SNC Lavalin.

Nothing became of either of those investigations and Trudeau was re-elected.

Like Tom Selleck says......."I trust Justin Trudeau and I think you can too".


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

sags said:


> Trudeau's first ethics investigation concerned a Christmas vacation at the Aga Khan's home in the Bahamas in 2017.
> 
> A second investigation was launched over the prosecution of engineering company SNC Lavalin.
> 
> ...


Trudeau was found to have violated section 9 of the conflict of interest act in the Wilson Raybould case and had at least two previous violations I can think of.

So something became of them but other than a slap on the wrist our laws don't provide for much in the way of punishment.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> China and North Korea - Truman. Russia - cold war, every president after Roosevelt. Kennedy very nearly started a shooting war with Russia over Cuba luckily the Russians backed off. Kennedy was willing to go to war to prevent Russia installing missiles in Cuba even though the US had missiles in Turkey and Europe that were as close to Russia or closer, than Cuba is to the US. The joke was on Kennedy because the missiles were already in Cuba but he didn't know it.
> 
> I hesitate to mention this because I doubt you will believe me but President Wilson sent 13000 American troops to Russia to fight the Communists in 1918. Quote from Wikipedia article on Allied intervention in the Russian civil war
> 'Severely short of troops to spare, the British and French requested that President Wilson provide American soldiers for the campaign. In July 1918, against the advice of the United States Department of War, Wilson agreed to the limited participation of 5,000 United States Army troops in the campaign. This force, which became known as the "American North Russia Expeditionary Force"[26] (a.k.a. the Polar Bear Expedition) were sent to Arkhangelsk while another 8,000 soldiers, organised as the American Expeditionary Force Siberia,[27] were shipped to Vladivostok from the Philippines and from Camp Fremont in California. '


So the answer is no. Thanks for playing. Your quote is about US intervening in a civil war, not starting a war with Russia.


----------



## hfp75 (Mar 15, 2018)

You know what drives me bonkers.... Bill Clinton followed along by Hillary, George Bush Sr followed along by George Jr and even Jeb tried, I was so glad to finally see the Clintons and Bushes out of politics!!! Now Trump is gone but he wants to come back really... but we can say the same thing about Biden, hes an Obama follower....

America we need NEW BLOOD in office, we repeatedly recycle the same people at the top and we are all tired of it... ONE & DONE... stop coming back you goofs !!! I'm also tired of geriatrics in office !

This goes for both parties....

I am not a socialist, but I was happy to see Bernie Sanders run as he has never been in the white house.... nor has his family (to my knowledge)... There were also intriguing Republican candidates... you know who I think really should have won ? Ben Carson.... I felt the man was very balanced and a good speaker...

Just imagine Bernie Sanders vs Ben Carson in 2016 ? What a good set of possibilities ! instead we got Trump and Clinton... we were destined for disaster !

Was Trump a goof? yes. Was he reporting to the KGB - doubt it. His style did embolden Putin though... I can see why Russia liked Trump and more importantly, Putin....


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Retiredguy said:


> I'd like to be better informed Rusty, can you provide me the source. Thanks.


You might be interested in this 








China Doesn't Have to Lift a Finger to Push Biden Around


"Xenophobia" has been a constant Biden theme... Within moments [of President Trump's "travel ban" last January] ... Biden went on the attack. "This is no time for Donald Trump's record of hysterical xenophobia and fear mongering to lead the way instead




www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

bgc_fan said:


> So the answer is no. Thanks for playing. Your quote is about US intervening in a civil war, not starting a war with Russia.


So you are saying the Korean war, cold war, Cuban missile crisis etc don't count because Trump was not involved?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Trudeau's first ethics investigation concerned a Christmas vacation at the Aga Khan's home in the Bahamas in 2017.
> 
> A second investigation was launched over the prosecution of engineering company SNC Lavalin.
> 
> Nothing became of either of those investigations and Trudeau was re-elected.


Good choice sags,.

Well he was found guilty the first time. But the PM decided not to apply any penalty. 

The second investigation was killed, by Trudeau when he prorogued Parliament.

Do you see the problem.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> So you are saying the Korean war, cold war, Cuban missile crisis etc don't count because Trump was not involved?


Again, your answer is no: Korean war was a UN action, cold war wasn't an actual shooting war, Cuban missile crisis was not a war.

Edit: since you seem to have a particular definition of war, I'll point out that Trump escalated war activities by increasing drone attacks: Trump Escalates Killer Drone War and No One Seems to Care | The American Conservative


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> Again, your answer is no: Korean war was a UN action, cold war wasn't an actual shooting war, Cuban missile crisis was not a war.
> 
> Edit: since you seem to have a particular definition of war, I'll point out that Trump escalated war activities by increasing drone attacks: Trump Escalates Killer Drone War and No One Seems to Care | The American Conservative


Of course he increased drone attacks. The drone system has gotten better.

The tit for tat, who's bad game is dumb. 

There is no question that the US does a lot of drone strikes, the question is if they are warranted, just like illegally deploying troops into allied nations without informing them (like Obama did).

You have to look at the specific situation to decide if it fits.
Heck even troop deployments aren't IMO an indicator of someones desire for conflict or wars.


----------

